# Offwhite Hand Knit Wedding Dress



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Check out this wedding dress on etsy!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow! I might want a different pattern for a wedding dress, but wow!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful! Have you ever seen this one? The story is almost as good as the dress. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-bride-marries-stunning-dress-wool-flock.html


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

no thanks!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> Beautiful! Have you ever seen this one? The story is almost as good as the dress. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-bride-marries-stunning-dress-wool-flock.html


Love it!!!


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

I really wish I had had more time to plan my wedding, as I would have either made a dress myself or had someone make it. I really wanted a ring shawl made, but again, not enough time. But that Shepherdess Bride article is amazing, as well as that dress being EPIC


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

100% wool yarn, knit to proportion and done in 5 weeks! I'm VERY impressed. Guess you could also say " Made in the USA", hugh?


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

Both of those dresses are awesome! Wow!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I want to make that knit dress just to wear... First I need to learn cables. But oh, my! What a lovely dress!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I love It! I would wear it for an everyday dress. I wounder if she has a pattern.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

SvenskaFlicka cables are easy, really they are. There are some really good and easy patterns you can start with. We had a KAL for the Hiker's scarf a year ago (?) and that was really good practice for cables.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I am doing a cable soon. I have this hat pattern....

I believe they are easy, I have just never tried one!

That dress gives me an excuse.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I crocheted my DD's First Communion Dress --- no pattern other than a photo of a crocheted Bridal Dress from a magazine.

It turned out really nice but the poor girl was a nervous wreck from all the times I did "rip outs"!

I crocheted several open roses for placement at the waist, just above the hemline crocheted ruffle, and for the head piece that supported the veil.

The two layered tulle veil also got a matching edging all around each perimeter.

As a final touch, I crocheted the same matching edge around the tops of the nylon ankle socks.


After she wore it for her First Commuinion Day I needed to make "fresh" pair of the anklets for taking the whole set to the County Fair where I received a Blue Ribbon.

Because I planned ahead and made it a tad longer, she was able to wear the dress for special occasions for about 2 years.

Now her 2 DD's are almost the right size to wear it!
I look forward to seeing them in that pretty dress.


And then when the bank in town had a "Dress a Doll" contest, I used the yarn that was left over, to make a matching dress for a doll ~~~ and entered it in the Bridal category.
Received another Blue Ribbon!


And, when that DD had her first baby, I still had more yarn left over, so I knit a baby sweater, cap and booties!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I think its a lovely dress, I wouldnt want it for a wedding dress.
It certainly is impressive though.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

I really like both dresses. Both are unique & quite creative. 
Thanks for sharing.
jd


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

The workmanship on both dresses is amazing, but I wouldn't want either one as a wedding dress. Number two makes me feel itchy! LOL

I think, if the size of the design elements were smaller, the first one would make a nice sweater.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

It reminds me of this one I discovered on Ravelry. Some day I might figure out how to do it, the pattern is in Russian.
http://irendesigns.blogspot.com/2011/01/dress-mountain-ash-on-snow.html


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I have to say, that is beautiful!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

canadiangirl said:


> It reminds me of this one I discovered on Ravelry. Some day I might figure out how to do it, the pattern is in Russian.
> http://irendesigns.blogspot.com/2011/01/dress-mountain-ash-on-snow.html


This was in the comments-http://babelfish.yahoo.com/ will translate the page to English for free.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

ALL knitting and crochet patterns may as well be in Russian. It would be nice if they would just write the words out so you aren't guessing! LOL


----------

